# Best Deal on KIJIJI!!!!!



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

check out this score, i dont know how u can beat that price

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-damsel-W0QQAdIdZ406035517


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

LMAO! What does that guy know?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Jeez I almost want to buy it.... Its must 1 crazy Damsel for 30$


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

It better poop gold! 

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

KG20, there is a special thread on here just for those "special kijiji/craigslist" ad's.

Dwarf Mosquitofish Least Killifish Heterandria formosa


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

getochkn said:


> KG20, there is a special thread on here just for those "special kijiji/craigslist" ad's.
> 
> Dwarf Mosquitofish Least Killifish Heterandria formosa


Ok great. Dwarf mosquitofish Least Killifish Heterandria formosa is cool too


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

LOL. Sorry, meant to copy the link and it didn't copy.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13184


----------

